# COMM BOX ISSUES



## christielouise (Feb 14, 2021)

I purchased a 2013 X5 and the comm box needs replaced. Dealership near me wants $2900. Any advice? I feel like I could get this done cheaper. Can I do it myself?


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

christielouise said:


> I purchased a 2013 X5 and the comm box needs replaced. Dealership near me wants $2900. Any advice? I feel like I could get this done cheaper. Can I do it myself?


Welcome to the forum.

Do you mean the "TELEMATICS COMBOX" ?
Looks something like this

















BMW Part No.:84102447926 ( *NEW COMBOX version that uses 4G tech*)

*What was the COMBOX issue for BMW? *
BMW's old COMBOX tech used the 2G network. In 2016 that network was discontinued and they offered several options to its 2G customers using COMBOX at the time. 

Do you really need the services that the COMBOX offers?

SOS/E-Call including Automatic crash notification
Concierge Service
Remote Service
Teleservices
If you dont, then just pull the fuse and continue enjoying the car. If you do, for the SOS/Crash notification then yes. you have to pay what ever BMW is asking because:

Their price for the COMBOX MSRP is around $550.
The box requires installation and programing which will run $350.
Activation is another $199


That is a steep price to pay for the feature set, but if having the connected car features is a priority to you it can be done. How to reduce your out of pocket costs are to source a new COMBOX online and have BMW do the rest.
ECS TUNING has a NEW OEM BMW part for $400 + tax which is the cheapest around








COMBOX FOR TELEMATIC


COMBOX FOR TELEMATIC (Mfg#84102447926).




www.ecstuning.com





You can shop around other BMW dealerships to install it for you cheaper, at around $1,000 . Good luck and please let us know which direction you go in.


----------



## christielouise (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you...so nothing with it works. I can’t connect to Bluetooth. I can’t connect my phone, play music, etc. I don’t need the SOS service. But the other things would be nice


----------



## xrviz (Feb 19, 2017)

At dealership you will always pay 2-3X for anything out of warranty. You can find a used unit on ebay if you don't mind taking a chance on used. Make sure part number is the same though. 
Replacement looks like an easy DIY. Coding is the hard part. If you are IT no problem, if not a decent indy shop could do it, cheaper than the stealership.


----------



## OnlyGerman (Oct 16, 2011)

Dealer is quoting for a new unit. These can be purchased used on ebay for cheap, and may be plug and play. Avoid the dealer at all costs.


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

xrviz said:


> At dealership you will always pay 2-3X for anything out of warranty. You can find a used unit on ebay if you don't mind taking a chance on used. Make sure part number is the same though.
> Replacement looks like an easy DIY. Coding is the hard part. If you are IT no problem, if not a decent indy shop could do it, cheaper than the stealership.


Don’t recommend the same part number because BMW discontinued the 2g version. There is no point in her buying an inoperative 2G Combox.


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

christielouise said:


> Thank you...so nothing with it works. I can’t connect to Bluetooth. I can’t connect my phone, play music, etc. I don’t need the SOS service. But the other things would be nice


have you tried checking the cables that connect to the combox maybe theyare loosened?










Also check your fuse (RED CIRCLE 5 Amp ) for the combox. Is it blown?


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Nasty750 said:


> Don’t recommend the same part number because BMW discontinued the 2g version. There is no point in her buying an inoperative 2G Combox.


As of the first of this month you can no longer get renewals or new subscription to anything 3g connected drive, also she wasn’t interested in the connected drive parts anyway.


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

wcr3d said:


> As of the first of this month you can no longer get renewals or new subscription to anything 3g connected drive, also she wasn’t interested in the connected drive parts anyway.


New part is 4g


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

christielouise said:


> Thank you...so nothing with it works. I can’t connect to Bluetooth. I can’t connect my phone, play music, etc. I don’t need the SOS service. But the other things would be nice


Christie,

Call these guys... I think a new combox and programming is $600. You should be able to install the unit yourself. They will talk you through the rest and do the programming remotely. 









BMW Combox Media PnP Retrofit | BimmerTech


Do you want to enjoy BMW Bluetooth audio streaming in an older BMW? Combox Media PnP retrofit is exactly the upgrade that will make it work. See it for yourself.



www.bimmer-tech.net


----------



## dmadrion (Jul 1, 2021)

christielouise said:


> I purchased a 2013 X5 and the comm box needs replaced. Dealership near me wants $2900. Any advice? I feel like I could get this done cheaper. Can I do it myself?


I have the same problem, except that I have contacted three BMW dealerships, all who said they don’t perform that service. I have found the COMBOX online, but only for sale, I can find no businesses that perform the installation. I had CarPlay installed, and that is great substitute!

However you said your BT was not working either. This is not related to the COMBOX, as BT does not stream through there. I have had no problems with connecting to BT, and even before CarPlay could play anything from my iPhone, and use it for phone calls. I was able to easily connect to the car’s BT connectivity. You may want to have that looked into.

But for certain, upgrading your COMBOX is not worth $2900 in my opinion. Having CarPlay installed was just a little over $1000 for parts and labor.


----------

